

The Figure-Ground of Race in Washington, DC - jsvine
http://www.kentonngo.com/2015/01/29/figure-ground-of-race/

======
DanAndersen
>The flaw with this map is that it shows dominance over diversity. Farther out
in the suburbs racial neighborhood divisions are less sharp.

This is a pretty serious flaw, as it's assigning a winner-takes all color to
each building. Is the data available to do color-blending to show proportions
of different races?

Also, whenever I see a map like this, I wonder if there's a way to take the
current state of a region, and combine it with Schelling's segregation model (
[http://nifty.stanford.edu/2014/mccown-schelling-model-
segreg...](http://nifty.stanford.edu/2014/mccown-schelling-model-segregation/)
) to estimate the percentage of similar neighbors desired.

------
cafard
I guess that it correctly represents the predominant race of my block, but
with the qualification that a) the split is probably about 60/40, and b)
diversity goes to the household level.

------
PaulHoule
I'd say it fits my intuition of walking around in DC.

~~~
TheCoelacanth
Mine as well. With the exception of Capitol Hill and the sliver of the NW
quadrant lying to the east of Rock Creek Park, it fits almost exactly into the
commonly accepted rule of thumb that SE and NE are predominately black while
NW and Virginia are predominately white.

